# Looking for 92fs/M9 two tone NIB



## lock&loaded188 (Mar 13, 2007)

Now that the new model is out, how big of a drop off in price are the previous models selling for now?

Is it possible to get the NIB two tone Beretta for under $480 somewhere?

Thanks:smt1099


----------



## ecureed (Feb 18, 2007)

not sure about a two tone but I've been considering the 92fs Inox (the stainless version)...the best price I've been quoted by a local shop is $550. I've just got to figure out if I'm going with the 92fs or the Walther p99 or CZ P01 that I've also been considering.....ahhh choices


----------



## lock&loaded188 (Mar 13, 2007)

$550 not bad from what I've seen locally.
I was thinking about either getting a CZ 75, Glock 17, or Beretta.
So far the Beretta is my fav, because the glock is one ugly gun IMO. haha
CZ ahhh still want a beretta.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Beretta never made a two-tone m9 or 92FS. What model are you talking about? The MSRPs are still the same.


----------



## lock&loaded188 (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there anywhere online where I can get a beretta m9 or 92fs under market price then?

I've seen someone post here that they have seen them selling at $409 NIB. 

Gun shows Where I live charge more for used beat up pistols than what they paid for them new....

Would love to find one for under 450 online but I guess there isn't any....


----------



## scottl (Jan 17, 2007)

www.budsgunshop.com

92FS $441
92 Inox $504
M9$510


----------



## randys2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry to butt in, but have you guys got any idea what I might be able to expect in selling a Beretta 92FS EL, 1995 model? It is the one with gold trim, Beretta's name on the side in gold, gold and wood grips. I bought it in 1997, new, but want to sell and buy something more functional. Any idea? Thanks!


----------

